# Need help with bagging a Bug



## chacho_25 (May 20, 2007)

*Need help with bagging a Bug Aircooled*

I need help finding out how to do the front on the bug. The rear I'm leaving static just doing the front. Where can I get front beams ready for bags and what not etc........


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Aircooled?


----------



## chacho_25 (May 20, 2007)

Yes sorry Aircooled


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

Ball joint or link pin? The guys at Airkewled sell kits.

http://store.airkewld.com/e-shop-online/suspension/beetle-and-ghia/air-ride


----------



## chacho_25 (May 20, 2007)

Yeh Balljoint
I looked at them but does not appear that they have air beams that are ready for bags. The management systmes they have, but I need a beam that is ready for air, and need to know what else needs to be done front wise....


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

Well, most bugs don't run bags in the front..they use air sleeve shocks. You can buy the front air ride kit from Airkewled, and at the bottom of the page there are options to add a narrowed beam, and/or drop spindles to complete the front end.

http://store.airkewld.com/e-shop-on...ia/air-ride/1966-1979-front-air-ride-kit.html

1966-1979 Front Air Ride Kit $475.00

Do you need an Air Management Kit?: No
Do you need a narrowed beam?: 3 inch with tie rods +$415
Do you need drop spindles?: Yes +$150
Raw or Powder Coated: Raw


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

For example..here's a guy selling a complete beam for $1000 on the Samba. 










http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=1095193


----------



## chacho_25 (May 20, 2007)

^^ thanks for the info man, appreciate the help, now I get it.....


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

Tell Matt, Rene sent ya.

http://punchdrunkcustoms.com/


----------



## chacho_25 (May 20, 2007)

^ yep I did send them an email.... thanks


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

Sounds good, great guy and product.


----------



## chacho_25 (May 20, 2007)

So what will be better beam with air sleeve shocks or beam with air bag from Punchdrunk?
Thanks


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Bags, the sleeve is a less desirable option in ride quality and longevity.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

arethirdytwo said:


> Bags, the sleeve is a less desirable option in ride quality and longevity.


 Agreed, plus that Punch Drunk setup looks badass


----------



## Fankii-T (Aug 4, 2007)

Since the steeringbox is placed at either end of the beam depending if it's a LHD og a RHD. It's only space for on bag at the other end, or you must build to rack and pinion steering to have two. 
Here's some photos from KCW (KustomCoachWerks).


----------



## chacho_25 (May 20, 2007)

Damn thats a good looking setup.....
Thanks for the info....


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

Yeah, that looks sick! Just keep in mind that bag setup has no shocks at all. So there's no dampening for rebound or jounce.

Edit: I realize that the front of that bug doesn't weigh much anyway, so maybe it isn't super bouncy even without shocks. I haven't rode in one, so I don't know first hand. 

Edit2: Most aircooled guys don't care about ride quality or handling, but I was always the guy who put in drop spindles, gr2s, and the modified 3/4" sway bar to try and get the best handling while still being low. Some of my buddies just backed the center adjusters out as low as they'd go and pull/cut a spring if they wanted to get lower.:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Run shocks in the OEM location. There important. Not scene in these photos, but there is a stock location.


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Run shocks in the OEM location. There important. Not scene in these photos, but there is a stock location.


 Psst. There are no shock towers on that bagged beam. So the OEM location no longer exists. In fact, because the body and the gas tank are right there, I don't think you can mount front shocks in any location with that beam.


----------



## chacho_25 (May 20, 2007)

I contacted them, at that beam with the bag go for about $600.......


----------



## createddeleted (Sep 24, 2008)

I bagged the front of mine for like $140 With parts ordered from summit. Also, it could have gone maybe another 1-3.5" lower if I would have ordered the other part number for the shocks. Took out some leaves, stock everything else. 1999 mexi beetle. Its a cheaper solution. And yes, that is a 5x100 conversion but the hubs are also drilled for stock wheels. And it is a smooth ride.


----------



## Fankii-T (Aug 4, 2007)

I think the beam from KCW is 8" narrow so there isn't room for shocktowers. You can go to 5" narrow and still have towers, but they have to be bended a little to clear the body, mine is like this. A 4" the towers can than be straight. 

Here is a youtube of a notch KCW had a few years ago. Real simple, Big bottle without compressor. Filled with something other than air I think, but can't remember what.
Then i line going to the single front bag up front, with the handbrake area there is an simple ball valve, manual handle that you use for plumbing wather in you house normally to fill the bag. 
Then there also a T piece to an other ball valve that just releases air to the cabin. 
Link to Youtube. :thumbup:


----------

